# Vacation Ideas?



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

I’m a “big bend” local. Our area is fantastic for everything you’ve described, other than beaches. I’m specifically in Crawfordville which is 20miles south of Tallahassee, and 45 min from Apalachicola. 
Here locally, fishing/yakking/hiking ect is a way of life. Lots of all of it available. 
We do have a couple local beaches, but nothing worth mentioning. St.George Island is the closest “nice“ beach but can still be hit or miss on water clarity. Cape San blas is really nice though just a bit further west. Night life would have to be Tallahassee unless you like honky tonks. 
Apalch is a fun Saturday town, but goes to sleep early. Might be better now since the Rona nonsense is finally gone, but last year it was next to impossible to get a drink after 10p.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Your want's describe the Treasure Coast, about a two-hour drive North of Fort Lauderdale to the Vero Beach - Sebastian area. Beautiful wide beaches with very few people, always something to catch from the surf. Sebastian inlet or the Fort pierce inlet are both excellent for fishing. Indian River has some fishing opportunities as well as kayaking and if you head inland there are canals for freshwater fishing.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Siesta Key should be on your list.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I live on the panhandle and love the Big Bend area but I would also 2nd @Redtail and say the Treasure Coast has a lot to offer. The Stuart area is a great fishery that is accessible by kayak. Flats on the incoming tide, cuts in between the flats hold fish plus the mangroves. I have caught trout, redfish, snook and pompano on fly in one day. Plenty of good restaurants but with a small town feel.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

I think you have a lot of options from Sarasota north to the panhandle if you want to stay on the West Coast. And then from Fort Lauderdale all the way up to Jacksonville is good fishing throughout. Anywhere on either of the coasts is going to have an abundance of non-fishing things to do as well. You can’t go wrong. I would throw a dart at the map and head there.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Wow, I can't wait! Thank you all for the input and ideas - great information. All of it sounds excellent and I'm seriously looking forward to making some arrangements now. Time to start looking closer at the map and narrow it down a bit. Maybe the dart idea is quicker!


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

DBStoots said:


> Siesta Key should be on your list.


Their rum is phenomenal as well..


----------



## TurboBonefish (Jun 12, 2021)

you'll only be 2 1/2 hrs south of Mosquito lagoon. Check the rocket launch schedules and guides and you can get 2 for one. Lots of accommodations up there now.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The River Palm Cottages in Jensen Beach are quaint and comfortable. Not fancy, but laid-back and clean. Several good guides working the JB/Stuart area as well. Sebastian is also nice.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Zika said:


> The River Palm Cottages in Jensen Beach are quaint and comfortable. Not fancy, but laid-back and clean. Several good guides working the JB/Stuart area as well. Sebastian is also nice.


This is solid advice right here! River Palm is a great place for both fisherman and non-fisherman. You should give this serious consideration. River Palm Cottages & Fish Camp - A Cool Place to Stay!


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Been looking into the Indian River - Sebastian, Jensen, Vero Beach, etc - and it looks like a great area but a huge area. Anything particular there that I should be looking for or looking to avoid that will help me narrow it down? I can see from Maps that some of the area looks really developed and some doesn't. I'm looking for a quieter spot.

I came across some houses to rent on the river and I'm wondering what that is like as opposed to the outer beach. What's it like staying on the river? I assume kayaking, fishing maybe paddleboarding. Can you swim or is that gator territory? Is it easy to get to the beaches from the river. I'm assuming there's tons of places to stay on the beach as well but probably pricier.

Really general questions I know, but any information will help me narrow it down. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Maybe I can help you some. I take a trip to Stuart every year. And I go to the Sebastian area as well. If you stay on the outer beach, it is going to be more expensive. But you will be close to the beach for family. If you get a house on the river with a dock, you can go where you want, including sandbars for the family to enjoy. Plus you can go to restaurants by boat. I have gotten houses on the water as well as those that are not. I don't mind not being on the water because it means I can expand my reach. Because my boat is on a trailer, I can then go anywhere I want to. 
I personally would zero in on Sebastian, Vero or Stuart area as they are close to the inlets and get a lot better tidal flow and clean water, although some people who live in Jenson may disagree with me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Ferry to Bahamas or 1 hour flight. Air BNB.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

You didn't mention if you have a skiff and if so what? 

Apalachicola is pretty nice if you are looking laid back and relaxed. We stay at the Water Street, which has plenty of parking for a skiff and is about a 2 minute walk from the brewery and the fly shop.
You can get all all snazzed up and go to the Franklin for a date night. If you have a skiff running the river is fun exploration but mediocre fishing, there are opportunities in the bay as well but at times can be pretty nautical.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

I won't have a skiff with me. Could possibly stay in a place with kayaks or rent them. This won't be a dedicated "fishing trip", but of course I'll fish as much as I can while still having a family vacation. A balancing act.

Will definitely visit Apalachicola but it won't be this trip. I do think I'll focus on the Sebastian, Vero area as suggested.

Tentatively looking at January.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Well I found a place on the Indian River in Melbourne Beach in late January. The land is narrow there so I can walk from river to ocean. Can't wait. Plan on fishing both.
Can anyone offer any general fishing advice for this area? I'm a fly guy and really into multi species life listing and targeting new species. In other words if I haven't caught it before I'd be thrilled to catch it, even if it's a 6" non- "gamefish" species.
The river looks very wide where we are and I won't have a boat. May be able to rent a kayak.
Any other things we should look to do or see while we're there?
Any suggestions or info are much appreciated.


----------

